# PC Lead



## RWTM (Feb 19, 2022)

™️


----------



## RWTM (Feb 20, 2022)

Kostin said:


> How come this isn’t a thing?
> 
> if it was a thing would a PC lead be higher up on the “chain of command” than an SOM?


™️


----------



## Hal (Feb 20, 2022)

No. PCs are not higher than OMs or SOMs. All exec positions are given a level. Unless the title has senior or director in it it's a level 5 position (OM, PC, Ops Ex/CI, Safety, TOM).

SOM is a level 6 role, OD is level 7, and SD level 8.

Its can be considered a promotion to go from an OM to one of those other roles (PC, Ops Ex/CI, Safety, TOM) and they may report directly to the SD or OD (or in Safety's case straight to HQ) but you're not in charge of the other OMs. If you see an organization chart, you'll understand who reports to who and that its not a chain of command.

PC lead is never going to happen. Its 100% unnecessary. There's no on the floor role that a PC needs help with. Most of their job is planning and reporting. And even if they did have a lead that lead would have 0 grounds to give orders to an OM. A PC may tell an OM what they plan is, and tell them to make changes but an OM doesn't report to the PC, and is under no obligation to follow their instructions. 

Source: I was a PC for a time, if I had a lead I would have no idea what to do with them. Probably go make them consolidate or something.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 20, 2022)

Piggy backing on what Hal wrote, there is already a labor analyst role, and I have no idea why it’s necessary.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 20, 2022)

Hal said:


> No. PCs are not higher than OMs or SOMs. All exec positions are given a level. Unless the title has senior or director in it it's a level 5 position (OM, PC, Ops Ex/CI, Safety, TOM).
> 
> SOM is a level 6 role, OD is level 7, and SD level 8.
> 
> ...


™️


----------



## Hal (Feb 20, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Piggy backing on what Hal wrote, there is already a labor analyst role, and I have no idea why it’s necessary.


Brand new role totally forgot about them. They're also a level 5 exec.

They're building hiring and onboarding plans and making sure OMs are coding hours properly. Making sure we're using hours as efficiently as possible. Open secret, execs are terrible at doing DPM hours, and it causes massive hours variance, causing our building budgets to skew one way or the other.

This results in botching hire forecasts completely. Also should make hiring more accurate. Those of you who are trainers know we planned for 4 people to start OB A2 and somehow got 8. Or vice versa got none. 

They are actually super value added, and it surprises me that until now we didn't have the position before.


----------



## Hal (Feb 20, 2022)

Kostin said:


> Hal is my go to for information. (You should see all my DM‘s he answers I can’t post on here because they’re too specific and I can’t blow my identity) I do like my SOM. It’s just make things harder when we don’t see eye to eye. I’m used to the old process but I also have to adapt or else I will be replaced. I would never disrespect my SOM’s or OM. Just wanted to know my chain of command. I need that lvl 7 pay plz


You gotta become an OM for at least 18 months. Probably closer to 3-5 years. Than be an SOM for at least a year or 2 and then you can try to become an OD and get that pay.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 21, 2022)

Hal said:


> Brand new role totally forgot about them. They're also a level 5 exec.
> 
> They're building hiring and onboarding plans and making sure OMs are coding hours properly. Making sure we're using hours as efficiently as possible. Open secret, execs are terrible at doing DPM hours, and it causes massive hours variance, causing our building budgets to skew one way or the other.
> 
> ...


Ahhh that does sound like valuable role. In our building the labor analyst is buddies with an om so he just stands in their startup for an hour+ daily talking.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

Is PC specialist going to be a thing or nah? If so do they get a red coat? The north face one


----------



## Hal (Mar 24, 2022)

No. Their roles are not one that would require it.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 18, 2022)

™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 18, 2022)

SashaBraum19 said:


> Suppose you can't find a file on your computer or accidentally delete or change it. In that case, you can restore it from a backup or try to restore a previous version.


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> You gotta become an OM for at least 18 months. Probably closer to 3-5 years. Than be an SOM for at least a year or 2 and then you can try to become an OD and get that pay.


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> No. PCs are not higher than OMs or SOMs. All exec positions are given a level. Unless the title has senior or director in it it's a level 5 position (OM, PC, Ops Ex/CI, Safety, TOM).
> 
> SOM is a level 6 role, OD is level 7, and SD level 8.
> 
> ...


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 19, 2022)

SashaBraum19 said:


> Suppose you can't find a file on your computer or accidentally delete or change it. In that case, you can restore it from a backup or try to restore a previous version.


🎯


----------



## Hal (Apr 19, 2022)

They do. You just aren't on it.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> They do. You just aren't on it.


I know. Lol and i am. Through workday.


----------



## Hal (Apr 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I know. Lol and i am. Through workday.


No you're not. Completely different thing. 

There's also a whole backend to workday that you don't see or have access to as a TM.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 22, 2022)

I’ll stop on here sorry


----------

